
NPM has been partially down for a while now - harrychenca
See github thread: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;npm&#x2F;npm&#x2F;issues&#x2F;13284
======
Juha
They are still down (7+ hours after creating that ticket), with zero
communication from NPM and status page showing all green. Not the way to go.

EDIT: They finally pushed an update to status page:
[http://status.npmjs.org/](http://status.npmjs.org/)

------
harrychenca
Seems like npm's team is awake. They are taking a look now.

------
mariogintili
LOL boy do I miss my bundler only days

